# Hid flickering while driving wtf???



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Alright this has just started like 3 weeks ago, sometimes when I'm driving and I hit bumps on the road or small potholes my hids flicker. They don't shut off, but they flicker into a brownish light (like a street light) then they turn back to the normal color. Now this does not happen all the time, I know that sounds weird. I have only had them since sep. I know for a fact they shouldent be doing this. Thanks.








BTW they are the phillips h4 6000k kit I bought from autolamps.com


[Modified by HELIOS JAZZ, 6:19 PM 12-27-2002]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

did you checked al your wiring connections?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

street lights are HID's too








I get the occasional flicker. Never worry about it much though. I would like to dive a car with OEM HID's to see if they get a similar effect.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]did you checked al your wiring connections?[HR][/HR]​I havent check the wiring connectors yet, I'll do it tomorrow.
Sean, yours does the same thing? 
I first thought my ballest got loose under my hood and was floping around, but I cheacked both of them, and both the bulbs. all secure.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]street lights are HID's too







[HR][/HR]​I know that silly.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

yes I notice a bit of flicker at times too. Thinks just get rough from the cupkit and 17's with 40ser rubber. remember, 3x the light means you'll just be more likely to see stuff like this.


----------



## MrVrSix (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

check the ground wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (MrVrSix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]check the ground wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I'm grounded at the battery


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]check the ground wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm grounded at the battery[HR][/HR]​Me too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR] remember, 3x the light means you'll just be more likely to see stuff like this.[HR][/HR]​Yeah that makes sense.
Allright I feel better now, since we have the same kit. 
I don't know I was just paranoid








Thanks Sean. L8R


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR] remember, 3x the light means you'll just be more likely to see stuff like this.
Yeah that makes sense.
Allright I feel better now, since we have the same kit. 
I don't know I was just paranoid








Thanks Sean. L8R[HR][/HR]​hey man no problem. anything to help out a fellow PNW'er, even if you got that silly epitome sticker


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alright this has just started like 3 weeks ago, sometimes when I'm driving and I hit bumps on the road or small potholes my hids flicker. They don't shut off, but they flicker into a brownish light (like a street light) then they turn back to the normal color. Now this does not happen all the time, I know that sounds weird. I have only had them since sep. I know for a fact they shouldent be doing this. Thanks.
BTW they are the phillips h4 6000k kit I bought from autolamps.com[HR][/HR]​If you used the supplied wiringharness PLS contact Autolamps!


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you used the supplied wiringharness PLS contact Autolamps![HR][/HR]​Why, was there a recall on the harness? Have other people hade the same problems??? whats going on?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]street lights are HID's too








I get the occasional flicker. Never worry about it much though. I would like to dive a car with OEM HID's to see if they get a similar effect.[HR][/HR]​Yo Sean, 
Yours doesn't do what this guys' lights are doing. He's saying that his lights flicker to a brownish or very un-HID-like color and turn back up again.
The flicker you (and I) have is more the lamp or the arc in the lamp moving when you hit hard bumps. His actual light output (from my interpretation) is flickering.
This is a problem of a relay, incorrect wiring, voltage drop (I'm surprised the lamps aren't shutting down????).
BTW, street lights are HID's but they have no ballast the way an automotive HID does. That's why they take a "while" to warm up (I've read up on this stuff b/c I'm into Reef Keeping-Salt water fish and you use HID to light the reef tank)...
So, your lights should never be flickering like a street lamp does.
Later! Hope you fix your problem








Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yes I notice a bit of flicker at times too. Thinks just get rough from the cupkit and 17's with 40ser rubber. remember, 3x the light means you'll just be more likely to see stuff like this.[HR][/HR]​I agree with this statement 100%. I used to complain about flicker from my HID's but remembered my 17's with 40series rubber makes it a bit rough on me and my lights. Most cars with OEM HID's don't have a ride as rough as this...maybe a Ferrari but remember you see HID's on a 5,7,M, series Bimmer which handles well but still has mostly OEM suspension. A lexus will always be soft and so will a Caddy.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They don't shut off, but they flicker into a brownish light (like a street light) then they turn back to the normal color. [HR][/HR]​Dude,
I'm still a bit worried about this tho...
I mean, "they flicker into a brownish light...then they turn back to normal color."
This is wierd. Like we've all pretty much said that flicker is normal with these HID's over bumps/holes BUT...
nobody here has their lamps change color to a brownish light, do they???
I would check EVERYTHING top to bottom. All of your grounds (although that would cause them to shut down), all of your wiring (low voltage could cause them to flicker w/o them shutting down-trust me-been there, done that), your in-line fuses, and your relay (def check your relay).
Is it happening with both of your lamps at the same time? Or one side or the other?
If it's one side or the other try switching ballasts from one side and see if it moves with the ballast (or the bulbs too).
Sorry to make you worry again but the "brownish light" thing isn't right.
If it's not changing color (ie, they aren't shutting down real quickly) and they are just flickering slightly over bumps then I wouldn't worry about it.
Later,


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (nater)*

Dude, I have no idea whats going on with my lights. 
I should have been more clear when I said they flicker into a brownish light, what happens is when I hit a hard bump or whatever, it goes to the brownish color, it only stays like that for not even 1 sec, then goes right back to normal. It does not stay brown. 
Yeah I don't have relays either. It's autolamps new FET wiring harness. I did a super good job installing the kit in my car, no shortcuts taken. 
So whats going on Nater??


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

And Cullen, whats going on with these harnesses?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

lucky bastid, I didn't get the FET's


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lucky bastid, I didn't get the FET's[HR][/HR]​I don't know I'm kinda wishing I didnt, If the harnesses are F-ed up


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude, I have no idea whats going on with my lights. 
I should have been more clear when I said they flicker into a brownish light, what happens is when I hit a hard bump or whatever, it goes to the brownish color, it only stays like that for not even 1 sec, then goes right back to normal. It does not stay brown. 
Yeah I don't have relays either. It's autolamps new FET wiring harness. I did a super good job installing the kit in my car, no shortcuts taken. 
So whats going on Nater??







[HR][/HR]​I've heard from a few different people that they were having some problems with their FET Harnesses...You should contact Nick Cotiss and ask him if this could be the problem. Good luck!!!
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lucky bastid, I didn't get the FET's
I don't know I'm kinda wishing I didnt, If the harnesses are F-ed up







[HR][/HR]​Well, the only way to find out is to wire up relays yourself.
Pull out the FET's and try it your own way. This way you'll know if it's the FET.
Keep in mind that the more your lamp "flickers" (if it's not from hitting bumps and it sounds different than that) it can cause serious damage to your ballast.
Trust me, I've been there and done that as well.
I ruined TWO ballasts due to insufficient voltage to both of them-which caused flickering (of a slightly different sort than yours).
Trust me, you should try pulling the FET out and calling (or IM'ing) Nick Cotiss ASAP to see if he'll send you a replacement.
Enjoy!!!!








These things are a lot of work sometimes but HID's are fun, aren't they?
Later,


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (nater)*

Yeah Nater, I still love my hids even though there being a pain in the ass. I'll get ahold of Nick. I hope I can get this worked out.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

Nater, do you think I should get ahold of autolamps directly, or E mail Nick C?


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

Allright I just e mailed him, and explained the problem. I will also be taking the hids out tomorrow.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Allright I just e mailed him, and explained the problem. I will also be taking the hids out tomorrow.







[HR][/HR]​lol you're too paranoid. leave those things in. they're under warranty dude.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol you're too paranoid. leave those things in. they're under warranty dude.[HR][/HR]​Really? but won't it F-up the ballest?
Cmon Sean gimme the scoop.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol you're too paranoid. leave those things in. they're under warranty dude.
Really? but won't it F-up the ballest?
Cmon Sean gimme the scoop.[HR][/HR]​Only nick will know if it does screw up the ballast or not. But for now, drive around and don't worry so much about it! If it ever does _happen_ to take a poo on you, then you'll have to take 'em out but I wouldn't really waste my time doing that untill it actually happened. Plus I would feel very confident that if anything screws up, nick and autolamps-online will be very prompt to rectify the situation as quickly as possible.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Only nick will know if it does screw up the ballast or not. But for now, drive around and don't worry so much about it! If it ever does _happen_ to take a poo on you, then you'll have to take 'em out but I wouldn't really waste my time doing that untill it actually happened. Plus I would feel very confident that if anything screws up, nick and autolamps-online will be very prompt to rectify the situation as quickly as possible.[HR][/HR]​Don't pull them yet. I didn't mean to freak you out that much. If you have contacted Nick then he'll get back to you soon and hopefully he'll send you a new FET or something (or maybe a different kit).
Just don't drive w/ the HID's on during the day or anything.
I'm still going to tell you that driving HID's that flicker WILL harm your ballasts. I know this for a fact (unless-and I stated this before-the flickering is just you going over bumps).
I'm sure Nick will take care of you but you are thinking along the same lines that I would be too...it's like a warranty on your car. VW tells you that if there is a failure of a part covered on their drivetrain warranty they don't want you to drive it after you realize there is a problem. B/c that problem can become worse and then there is more to fix.
So, As of now you have (possibly) a failing FET which is stressing out your ballasts. All Nick should be liable for is the FET but if you keep driving it then he'll end up replacing the ballasts too.
So, just be careful. They may not fail but you could put stress on them and they could fail a week after your warranty is up. Which would really suck.
I'm just trying to help. 
These ballasts are VERY finicky.
Later,


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (nater)*

I also have the Autolamps kit installed and don't have a flicker problem. There is a headlight bounce problem though - Hella triple round setup - looks like loose headlights when going over hard bumps. A FET harness is being used, but not Autolamps' FET harness, I had to make my own since Autolamps didn't have them at the time.
see http://www3.telus.net/sjaswal/xenon.html for a small writeup on it.
So far it's only gotten to -15 to -20deg. Celcius here and the harness/lighting system works fine. 
There was something in the install instruction that mention the retaining clips on the bulbs may need to be modified slightly for clearances.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (sjaswal)*

Yeah at first I thought it was the temp drop. but then I think there cars with hid's in colder weather then me so that cant be it. Also my headlights (Abt dual rounds) are Very Very secure.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

one problem may be condensation getting inbetween the contacts. When installing my kit I forgot to install a rubber housing between the plug and the ballast. Needless to say there was crud on both the ballast and the end of the harness plugs. Cleaned them off, installed the rubber housing and my headlights havnt given me any problems since.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (Gaki)*

I dought thats the problem because when I installed the kit I wraped every single wire conection( to the ballest and bulbs) with electrical tape, so I wouldnt have this problem. On the back of my ABT headlight They came with rubber boots to protect them from mosture. I put them on when I installed my hid kit, After I installed the rubber boots I wraped them with electrical tape to ensure no mosture would get in. There has been no condensation at all in the lights. There air tight.
I took extra precautions when I installed this lighting system into my car(taped up everything). No short cuts were taken anywhere.








Thanks for the suggestion Gaki!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dought thats the problem because when I installed the kit I wraped every single wire conection( to the ballest and bulbs) with electrical tape, so I wouldnt have this problem. On the back of my ABT headlight They came with rubber boots to protect them from mosture. I put them on when I installed my hid kit, After I installed the rubber boots I wraped them with electrical tape to ensure no mosture would get in. There has been no condensation at all in the lights. There air tight.
I took extra precautions when I installed this lighting system into my car(taped up everything). No short cuts were taken anywhere.








Thanks for the suggestion Gaki!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​You may be surprised (I was) but electrical tape will not hold out moisture no matter how tight you think you wrapped it. I wrapped my *first* relay with electrical tape to keep the moisture away from the contacts and found after about 2 mos that the connectors had corrosion all over them and was causing the one relay to freak out.
If you really want to be sure try shrink tubing and silicone (or hot melt glue which is awesome for getting a nice seal-just keep it away from your heat sources in the engine compartment).
Just something else for you to think about. I've been there and done that and now have plenty of electrical tape BUT shrink tubing, soldering, hot melt glue, etc...rule my setup by now.
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (nater)*

aahh yes I love corrosion. I had two relays go down in flames because of poor placement on my part and them getting a bit "wet". doh


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You may be surprised (I was) but electrical tape will not hold out moisture no matter how tight you think you wrapped it. I wrapped my *first* relay with electrical tape to keep the moisture away from the contacts and found after about 2 mos that the connectors had corrosion all over them and was causing the one relay to freak out.
If you really want to be sure try shrink tubing and silicone (or hot melt glue which is awesome for getting a nice seal-just keep it away from your heat sources in the engine compartment).
Just something else for you to think about. I've been there and done that and now have plenty of electrical tape BUT shrink tubing, soldering, hot melt glue, etc...rule my setup by now.
Later,[HR][/HR]​
Nater, what shrink tubing? Is it like shrink wrap?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater, what shrink tubing? Is it like shrink wrap?[HR][/HR]​Sort of. You can get it at Home Depot (in the home electrical section) by the electrical tape and stuff like that.
It's really like black rubber tubes that you put on the wire before you make the connection. Make your connection (solder, connectors, etc...) then slide the tube over that area and get a hair drier and heat it up. It shrinks down to the size of the wire and gives a nice insulation.
They usually come in 3-4" lengths and at Home Depot are in small bags of about 5-10 of them (usually different sizes).
This gives you a very nice seal. Just make sure the size of the shrink tube that you put over the wire is just slightly larger. If you put one that is too large on it will not be able to shrink down that far.
Later,


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (nater)*

Kool, thanks bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Hid flickering while driving wtf??? (HELIOS JAZZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Kool, thanks bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Later,


----------

